# Ford 4600 governor



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have adjusted the governor on my ford 4600 gas tractor per the service manual. The tractor will take off in 8th at idle with no issues. Before you had to slowly lift off the clutch. I mowed some pasture today and the tractor held a consistent rpm as long as I wasn't going downhill. The rpms will over shoot many seconds. Before I made the adjustments the tractor would keep the rpms from over shooting, but would not keep the rpms consistent when under load. Any ideas?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

If I am understanding you correctly, the tractor spins faster going downhill? It's called momentum, and it's nothing to worry about as the mower is in effect pushing your tractor down the hill. Only way to slow it down that way would be to put a jake brake on.


----------



## trailrider1205 (Jun 23, 2015)

Before the tractor would reduce the fuel if going down hill and make a popping noise. 
I disced up an area today and the tractor ran great. Going to go drive it down the big hill and see how it handles it. Should the governor reduce fuel when rpms go higher?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I know nothing of Ford tractors, but I assume it's a gear drive transmission? With that transmission, the rear wheels and weight of machine pushing downhill will never be limited by the governor.


----------

